# Spot on flea & tick treatment



## happybonzo (Dec 15, 2009)

I normally buy Spot-On from where ever I can get a good price but when I was at the Vets the other day the vet said that the stuff I buy over the counter is not the same as supplied by a Vet

The stuff I get kills fleas and ticks but that the material supplied by a Vet also kills eggs etc

Is this correct? I had the feeling that I was being "sold" to and I hate that when I go to a Vet


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Eggs are normally laid in carpets etc where they hatch out and live as larvae eating skin and adult flea poo etc. so you would be wise to treat your dog for the adult fleas then use a steam cleaner on the floors etc. 

A small clove or raw garlic in the dog's food once a week helps keep the adult fleas off the dog. 

It's a multi-pronged attack/defence not a one stop shop!


----------



## happybonzo (Dec 15, 2009)

I already give the dog Garlic and now he smells like a French dog 

He seems to suffer terribly during the summer months from fleas
We also have a cat who does not seem to be bothered by fleas at all
Both animals are "Frontlined" every 28 days.

There's another treatment called Advantix(?) but we can't use that because it is poisonous to cats and the dog carries the cat around to where ever he thinks the cat should be sleeping

Has anyone tried the flea treatment that is added to food and, if so, how effective and how long does it last?

We have laminate floors and even threw out all our old furniture trying to help the poor dog


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

happybonzo said:


> I normally buy Spot-On from where ever I can get a good price but when I was at the Vets the other day the vet said that the stuff I buy over the counter is not the same as supplied by a Vet
> 
> The stuff I get kills fleas and ticks but that the material supplied by a Vet also kills eggs etc
> 
> Is this correct? I had the feeling that I was being "sold" to and I hate that when I go to a Vet


I was told that stuff I bough for my dogs ear infection was crap by my vet to, they then sold me two ther ear things racking up a £58 vet bill, there stuff didnt work either so I tryed somthing else I bought online £5 and my dogs ears cleared up in days, sometimes I think vets see ££££ signs rather than the dogs best interest.

however alot of flea and tick treatments don't kill the eggs but if you can keep the fleas away there hopefully wont be any eggs


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, there is a difference between what the vet can prescribe and sell for your dog, and what you can buy without a prescription. You can ask to buy just the prescription from your vet, and then use that to buy the product elsewhere


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I know that you can usually buy advocate from the vets which prevents/kills more types of parasites than frontline spot on! I was given this by my vet when they thought my dog had demodex mites (turned out to be allergies). Advocate is also available for cats.


----------



## pinklotus (Feb 27, 2012)

I have bought and used frontline from the vets for years for my pets. But my dog and one of my cats have a really bad flea allergy and it never prevents them itching or getting sore etc. i have never bought bob martin as was always told by the vet it didnt work, but when I was shopping a few days ago I read the packaging, it is a repelant where as frontline the flea has to bite to get infected and die. I thought i would try it and i am surprised to say it really works. within an hr of me putting it on him you could see the fleas coming to the suface of his fur very sluggish litteraly fleeing and he is not chewing himself and making himself raw and it kills the eggs/ stops the cycle. I do use a flea carpet treatment as well though, I am glad i tried it has really helped with the allergies, I wish i had tried it sooner to be honest, I only didnt because of what the vets have always advised.


----------



## happybonzo (Dec 15, 2009)

So perhaps the answer is to use both Frontline and Bob Martins Spot-On?

I've got to do something as the poor dog was tearing his rear end to pieces last year. It was a flea allergy as I was down to the Vet several times about the problem

If it was our old Vet I would be able to ask her but she has moved from the Practise. She was an Italian lady and you could ask her questions and get a sensible answer. The new Vets know their job but keep trying to sell you things that you don't want


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I know here in Germany Frontline was suddenly available for purchase everywhere. The problem was that it was no longer as effective, fleas having built up an immunity to it. This was Frontline, not Frontline combi which I understand still works. Makes me wonder how effective "over the counter" spot-ons are. 

Personally I would never mix different ones. I dislike spot-ons in the first place.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I would always get any chemicals I put in or on my dog from the vet.


----------



## Saddie (Feb 13, 2012)

You can always try the natural route....Billy no mates is a powder of herbs and garlic. I volunteer for a charity called BADA-UK we raise awareness about ticks and tick bourne diseases. We trialled the Billy no mates a few years ago with gamekeepers dogs, and it proved to be good...as with everything though there is no "one size fits all" repellent. I have attached a link that you can see other bits on repellents....

I have 5 working dogs and I have used Advantix, but I don't have a cat....Frontline has come out literally about a week ago with a new spot on called Certifect, it works like Advantix and repels the ticks unlike normal Frontline where the ticks have to attach and eat to be poisoned. I am going to try it on mine and see how they do. But if anyone has used it I would love to hear how you have gotten on....

Index: Pet Problems : BADA-UK

Tick Bite Prevention Week 2012


----------



## Saddie (Feb 13, 2012)

You can also you Flea or Die Shampoo when using spot ons as it is natural...I use it on my dogs regularly, as it is also great at giving their skin moisture. Also you can use Calendula Oil on you and your dog....chemical wise Frontline have literally just released a spot on called Certifect. It acts like Advantix in that it repels unlike normal Frontline that the tick has to bite first before being poisioned.. the link below will give you more information about protecting your pets...

Index: Pet Problems : BADA-UK


----------

